# Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später



## Derber-Shit (3. April 2016)

*Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Gemeinde,

Da mein neuer PC gerade im Bereich der CPU sehr heiß wird (und ich schon seit 2008 von einem Wassergekühlten PC träume) wollte ich diesen Traum nun endlich realisieren!

Er beinhaltet u.a. folgende Komponenten:
*AMD FX-8350*, welcher gekühlt werden soll. Übertaktungspotenzial sollte vorhanden sein
16GB DDR3 1866 Ram
MSI 990FXA-Gaming
*2x AMD Radeon R9 Fury X*, welche später mit in den Kühlkreislauf integriert werden sollen (nach Ablauf der Garantie).
Corsair HX1000W

Das ganze ist in einem Corsair 750D Airflow Edition verpackt.
Seit Jahren lese ich über Wasserkühlungen in diesem Forum und habe schon damals immer geschaut, wie eine Wasserkühlung realisierbar ist. In diesem PC stelle ich es mir etwas schwieriger vor. 

Hier mein bisheriger Warenkorb:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Nun stellen sich mir aber zwei Fragen auf:

*1.* Da die Radis der beiden Grakas oben angebracht sind ist kein Platz mehr für einen 360er Radiator oder sonstiges oben. Gibt es noch andere brauchbare Plätze in diesem Gehäuse, die ihr für realistisch haltet oder
*2.* sollte ich über einen externen Wärmetauscher mittels Schnellkupplungen (zwecks Portabilität) nachdenken? Dann stellt sich mir aber auch die Frage, wie ich das mit dem Gestell und den ganzen Anschlüssen für die Lüfter realisiere. 

Zu *1.*: Ich hatte daran gedacht, den Radiator vorne zu den 2 Frontlüftern zu setzen, allerdings würden die ja dann warme Luft ins Gehäuse blasen... Ist das noch vertretbar? Wenn aber noch später die beiden Furien dazukommen dürfte die Kühlleistung eines 240er Radiator nicht mehr ausreichen... Ist es dann wohl spätestens Zeit für *2.*?

Deswegen fehlt noch der Radiator im Warenkorb. Falls ihr noch andere Verbesserungsvorschläge habt bin ich gerne offen dafür.

Hoffentlich entspricht dieser Thread den Anforderungen der "Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread"-Richtlinien. Falls nicht, korrigiere ich es gerne.
Anbei sind noch Bilder vom Gehäuse, damit ihr euch ein genaues Bild über die Lage machen könnt. (Falls Bilder zu klein, bitte bescheid geben.)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr mir helfen könnt und freue mich auf eure Antworten. 


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForrestGump (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Kannst dich ja gerne bei mir melden, würde dir gerne helfen mit deiner WaKü !!


----------



## HisN (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Nicht die Spawas vergessen.
Viele AMD-Boards kranken an zu "klein" dimensionierten Spawas, und Du nimmst den Deinen durch den Umbau auf Wakü jeglichen Luftzug vom CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Nachty (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Du kannst die GPU Radis am Boden schrauben und die Lüfter umdrehen oder du baust sie ganz auf Wasserkühlung um


----------



## SpatteL (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*



Nachty schrieb:


> Du kannst die GPU Radis am Boden schrauben und die Lüfter umdrehen.


Die werden nicht nebeneinander passen.

Vielleicht einer in Heck und einer am Boden, dann ist oben Platz für einen Größeren.
Würde aber eher gleich auf extern gehen oder, wenn dann die GPUs dazu kommen, ein neues Case mit einplanen.
2x240mm ist zu wenig, wenn es leise werden soll und das ist ja der Sinn der WaKü, oder?

MfG


----------



## Derber-Shit (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Die rege Beteiligung freut mich sehr. 

@ForrestGump: Danke für dein Angebot, ich werde darauf eingehen, wenn es Zeit wird. 

@HisN: Meinst du, dass die Spawas von MSI zu klein sind und dass der Luftstrom des 140ers an der Hinterwand und die beiden Wakülüfter der Grakas nicht ausreicht? Denn wenn das der Fall ist, dann muss ich ja das komplette Board kühlen. Der Mainboardkühler ist ein Teil und kühlt Spawas, NB und SB.

@SpatteL: Richtig, das passt leider nicht. Auch drehen der Lüfter der AiOs und anbringen an die Frontlüfter vorne im Gehäuse funktioniert nicht. Wenn ein 360er (480er passt oben nicht hin, habe nachgemessen) nicht zukunftsfähig und auch laut ist, dann würde ich auf extern gehen.
Mein Ziel ist eine starke und leise Wasserkühlung, welche natürlich Nutzerfreundlich ist, sprich: leicht wartbar.

Dann brauche ich aber auf jeden Fall eure Hilfe, da ich mich mit Schnellkupplungen, einem Gehäuse für den Radiator und der Anschlüsse der Lüfter... (Wohin auch immer?) nicht auskenne.

Helft ihr mir bei der Planung eines (externen) Kreislaufs?


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## HisN (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Das meine ich, aber Du wirst es merken.
Wenn Deine CPU ihren Takt nicht hält, dann erinnere Dich an meine Worte 
Ist ja kein so großes Ding nachträglich noch das Board in den Kreislauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

@HisN:

So weit möchte ich es nicht kommen lassen.^^ Wenn, dann würde ich es auch sofort bei der Erstanschaffung mitberücksichtigen. 
Das kann ja heiter werden. Fertige Sets gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht für dieses Mainboard.


----------



## HisN (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Im schlimmsten Fall hängste einen Luftkühler direkt vor die Spawas.


----------



## SpatteL (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Würde es auch erst mal so testen.
Musst den Kreislauf dann ja sowieso auf machen, wenn die Grakas mit rein sollen, dann kannst du ja, falls nötig, die Spawa-Kühler nachrüsten.

Passende Kühler wirst du wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht finden, da müsstest du auf Universalkühler setzen.

MfG


----------



## Derber-Shit (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

HisN, SpatteL, danke für eure Antworten. 
Dann mache ich es so. Ich kann ja mit Hilfe von HW Monitor die Temperatur der SpaWas überwachen.

Was bräuchte ich denn dann noch für Komponenten? Ist die Pumpe für das Vorhaben geeignet?


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Also ich kann dir sehr helfen, siehe meine Signatur. Ich empfehle dir ein MoRa dieser hat dann auch genug Leistung um die beiden GPUs und den FX zu kühlen. Ab 4.5 GHz empfehle ich dir noch die Spannungswandler und die Northbridge mit ein zu binden. 
CPU Kühler empfehle ich dir den Heatkiller pro.


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979,

danke für deine Antwort. Habe mich mal zum MoRa erkundigt, ist er denn so viel besser als ein Phobya? 
Den MoRa kann man laut eigener Recherche auch nur mit 120mm Lüftern betreiben, den Phobya mit 4x180mm, welche ja dann auch leiser wären (und es weniger Kabelsalat gäbe).
 Und ist der Heatkiller Pro im Vergleich zum NexXxos XP3 light soviel besser, dass sich der Aufpreis lohnt?

Ich hatte dann auch durchaus an Übertaktung (aber mit QnQ zum Idle-Stromsparen) gedacht. Welche Spawa, NB und SB Kühler wären denn empfehlenswert? 
Ein Problem dürfte noch werden, dass ich die SB mitkühlen muss (da der MSI Passivkühler alle drei Sachen mit Hilfe einer Heatpipe kühlt und somit auch alles miteinander verbunden ist). Nur bedecht die erste Grafikkarte die SB zum Teil... 

Ansonsten schon einmal danke für deine Hilfe. 


Mit freundlichem Gruß:

Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Phobya kannst du auch nehmen, aber der MoRa kann auch mit 180er Lüfter betrieben werden. 
Der Heatkiller ist der Leistungsstärkste kühler den es gibt. 
Die SB brauch man nicht kühlen, diese hat nur 9 Watt. 
Bei SpaWa und NB kühler, Loch Abstand messen und dann vergleichen.


----------



## freezy94 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Ich bin am Freitag von einem Phobya UC-2 LT auf einen Heatkiller IV Pro Acetal Clean umgestiegen und bin begeistert. Die Verarbeitung ist der Hammer und die Leistung erst recht. 
Mit dem Phobya bin ich absolut nicht klargekommen, irgendwie war nach dem Kühler mein Durchfluss um 53% geringer... Alle Wege sind gereinigt und frei.

Bin in dem Zuge auch auf Flüssigmetall umgestiegen (zwischen DIE und IHS, sowie IHS und Kühler). Das Ergebnis ist ebenfalls erwartungsgemäß gut geworden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Aber Achtung, flüssig Metall und der Heatkiller ist vernickelt. Das kann Probleme machen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979 und freezy94,

danke für eure Antworten. Dann würde ich den Heatkiller IV Pro schonmal als gesetzt betrachten. Macht es einen Unterschied, welche Version des Heatkiller IV Pro ich nehme? Würde nämlich schwarz bevorzugen, der Optik wegen. 

Ich poste euch den aktualisierten Warenkorb heute Abend noch in diesen Post. 
Wie sieht es denn mit der Pumpe aus? Bei einem 1080er Radiator muss der Durchfluss doch bestimmt stimmen? Welche Pumpen könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Ich lege nicht umbedingt Wert auf Verstellbarkeit der Pumpengeschwindigkeit. Jedoch wäre es schön, wenn die Pumpe einen Wassertemperatursensor hätte.
Inwiefern sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen beim überwachen des Wasserkreislaufes? Findet ihr es wichtig, sowas zu haben? 


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit

EDIT: Hier der Link zum aktualisierten Warenkorb:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## freezy94 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Es macht kaum einen Unterschied welche Version du nimmst. Ich habe ja die Acetal Clean genommen, die ist fast komplett schwarz (außer der Schriftzug). 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Aber Achtung, flüssig Metall und der Heatkiller ist vernickelt. Das kann Probleme machen.



Das du darauf hinweist finde ich gut, das habe ich leider nicht gemacht. Flüssigmetall kann einen grauen / schwarzen "Film" auf Kupfer legen.
Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist zwar weiterhin hervorragend aber die Unterseite des Kühlers muss anschließend poliert werden. Wird anschließend wieder Flüssigmetall eingesetzt, dann muss man diesen Film/Ablagerung nicht entfernen. Bei Nickel gibt es aber keine mir bekannten Probleme - ebenso wenig wie bei blanken Silizium.
Es ist nur ggf. ein höherer Kraftaufwand nötig um den Kühler wieder ab zubekommen. Mit der Liquid Ultra ist der Effekt aber nicht wirklich aufgetreten.
Einzig die Vernetzung auf vernickelten Oberflächen ist anstrengend. Den IHS kann man anrauhen, dann geht es einfacher, bei blanken Silizium geht es ohne Probleme.

@TE: Insofern Flüssigmetall eine Rolle spielt hast du hier einen sehr guten Beitrag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...thread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitmittel.html#2


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Die pro version hat mehr kuhl-lamellen als die normale. Macht bis zu 25% aus. 
Ich habe die Aquastream Ultimate, hat glaub ich einen Temperatur Sensor drin. 
Ist außerdem eine Digital Pumpe.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo freezy94 & Gordon-1979,

danke für eure Antworten. Hmh, also farblich würde das schonmal sehr gut zu meinem PC passen. 
Was kann diese Pumpe denn noch so feines? Hast du noch weitere Überwachungssensorik in deinem Kreislauf, abgesehen von der Sensorik in der Pumpe? 
Nutzt du das Display, was die Pumpe integriert hat?

Und noch eine Frage zum Radiator: "Reichen" die 45mm tiefe Version des Phobya oder sollte ich zur 60mm Version greifen?


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit

EDIT: Hier noch der aktuelle Warenkorb:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn ich irgendetwas vergessen habe oder es sonstige Ideen gibt: Bitte bescheid geben.


----------



## freezy94 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Wenn du mit 3,3 Meter Schlauch auskommst, dann sieht die Konfiguration gut aus. 
Mit der 45mm Version des externen Radiators hast du mehr als genug Fläche. 

Zur Pumpe kann ich nichts genaues sagen, habe die noch nicht getestet. 
Ein externes Netzteil nutze ich ebenfalls. Finde ich ganz hilfreich.


Viel Spaß beim Einbau.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo freezy94,

danke für deine Antwort. Ja, der Einbau... Das wird was. Als Erst-Wakü gleich so einen Kreislauf zusammenbasteln... 
Ich würde den Kreislauf noch gerne mit euch planen. Zudem wäre es schön, wenn man den Kreislauf wartungsfreundlich gestalten könnte, also zum Beispiel das Kühlwasser ohne große Sauerei ablassen kann.

Hast du/habt ihr da Ideen, wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte? Brauche ich dafür noch zusätzliches Material?


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## bschicht86 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

SpaWa: Ich selbst habe das Sabertooth 990FX und eine Wasserkühlung nur CPU und GPU. Zudem habe ich kaum Airflow im Gehäuse und als ich testweise  meinen FX8350 auf 5GHz habe primeln lassen, kam die Temperatur der Spannungswandler nicht wirklich in kritische Bereiche.
Vermutlich hat mein RAM-Kühler dort bereits ausreichend etwas Luft an das Kühlerkonstrukt geblasen.

Zudem habe ich von vornherein meine WaKü modular aufgebaut, sprich 2 MoRa extern samt AGB und Pumpe. Der Vorteil hierbei ist, dass ich fix weitere Systeme mit einbinden kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(FX8350 + 2x 7970, 8x Opteron 8431 + 7950, 2x Opteron 2435 + 7950, BOINC lässt grüßen)

So kann man auch problemlos außerhalb des Systems das Wasser wechseln.


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Warum hast du den Boxed Kühler  nicht ersetzt. Das wären keine Kosten im Vergleich zu deinen beiden anderen Ladies gewesen. Rein aus Interesse 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo bschicht86 & BlackAcetal,

danke für eure Antworten. Zuerst einmal an bschicht86:
Hammer System! Ich arbeite im Bereich meines Studiums derzeit auch mit Servern und habe mir kürzlich einen HP PL DL585 G6 gebraucht angeschafft. Ich dachte schon, dass das ein dickes System ist. Aber du toppst es - und das auch noch wassergekühlt! Ich bin tief beeindruckt!  
 Aber zurück zum Thema:
Ein Dorn im Auge sind mir die hohen Kosten für ein (meiner Meinung nach) lächerliches externes Gehäuse. Da sind schnell 60€ für die Phobya-Radiatoren ausgegeben. 
Meine Anforderung ist halt, dass es trotz des großen Systems weiterhin portabel sein muss. Deswegen Schnellkopplungen und dergleichen. Aber wenn ich versuche, soviel wie möglich extern zu betreiben, dann ist es für mich als Anfänger ein ziemliches Problem, die ganze Sache zu planen. Ich muss ja alles dann extern irgendwie kompakt und schick verstaut bekommen.  Und der ganze Kabelsalat... Pumpe extern: also Stromversorgung für selbige plus USB-Kabel auch irgendwie ins Gehäuse leiten + Plug and Play... Da wüsste ich gar nicht, wie ich da herangehe.

Zu BlackAcetal:
Eine berechtigte Frage. Das hätte ich gerne, aber es gab drei Gründe dagegen. Erstens passte mein Doppelturm-CPU Kühler aus meinem vorherigen Rechner nicht, da der Ram im Weg ist (auch nach versetzen).  Zweitens wollte ich mir einen neuen nicht kaufen, da ich ja sowieso gerne auf Wasser umsteigen woilte. Und drittens: Für eine andere Übergangslösung jetzt kurzfristig Geld ausgeben, nur um sie nachher auszubauen und evtl. Jahre später in einem anderen PC weiterzuverwenden... das wäre mir das Geld nicht wert gewesen. Der Boxed-Kühler ist beim FX dabei gewesen, also habe ich diesen genommen. Wie gesagt: nur als Übergang. 


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## bschicht86 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Wenn ich mir dein Gehäuse so anschau, würd ich eventuell einen 120er Radi für die CPU erstmal nehmen und an den hinteren Gehäuselüfterplatz setzen. Damit hättest du schonmal keine warme Luft im Gehäuse. Später, wenn die Furien dazu kommen, kannst du ja oben noch einen hinsetzten, je nachdem, was für einer hinpasst.

Das externe Netzteil täte ich mir sparen, man kann ja vom derzeit verbauten CPU und GPU abstöpseln und brückt die grüne Ader einfach gegen Masse, so dass die Pumpe läuft.

Pumpe und AGB würd ich so anordnen, dass die Pumpe direkt aus dem AGB saugen kann und so von vornherein unter Wasser steht.

Der endgültige Kreislauf würd dann so aussehen:

AGB -> Pumpe -> 240er Radi -> CPU -> 120er Radi -> Fury 1 -> Fury 2 -> AGB

Der Vorteil daran wär, dass die Abwärme der CPU vorher schon durch den 120er Radi etwas gemindert wird, bevor es zu den Fury's geht.

EDIT: So in etwa sah es auch bei mir vor kurzem aus. Pumpe, AGB und einen passiven Radi hatte ich noch an der anderen Gehäuseaußenseite angebracht, die, wie man aber im vorherigen Bild sieht, nun rausgeflogen sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo bschicht86,

danke für deine Antwort. Meinst du, dass die Kühlfläche von einem 120er und von einem 240er für die CPU und die beiden Furien reichen wird?  Also kein dicker 1080er Radi? 
Und soll ich deine Aussage so verstehen, dass ich den 240er erst dazu hole, wenn ich die AiO-Waküs der Furien entferne?
Reicht der 120er Radi für eine übertaktete CPU (+evtl Spawa + NB)? 
Oder soll der 1080er später extern dazukommen + Leitungen mit Schnellkupplungen (wie in deinem Bild, wenn ich das richtig sehe)?

Fragen über Fragen...^^


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## bschicht86 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Ich dachte halt, dass du nichts externes haben wolltest, damit du etwas flexibler bist?

Wegen der Radifläche: Wenn du solche effizienz-Radiatoren wie der Fury findest, sollte 1 120er und 1 240er ausreichen, da eine Fury auch nur einen 120er hat und mehr als 100W ans Wasser abgibt.

Die beiden vorgeschlagenen Radiatoren passen halt gut ins Gehäuse, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Du kannst ja trotzdem Anschlüsse nach Außen vorsehen und wenn die nicht reichen sollten, kannst du ja immer noch so ein "externes Monster" zusammenbauen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

hallo bschicht86, 

Danke für deine Antwort. Sofern ich den wuchtigen externen Wasserkühler abstecken kann wäre es mir portabel genug. Also mal mit 120 und 240 anfangen und später den Kreislauf erweitern? 
Würdest du den 240er vorne zu den zwei 140mm in die Gehäusefront setzen?
Wie würdest du denn das Wasser ablassen, wenn du erweitern wolltest? Hast du dafür eine Ablassvorrichtung in deinen Kreislauf eingebaut?
Wenn ich aber einen 140er Radiator ins Heck setze ist kein Platz mehr, um die Spawas mit einem Wasserkühler zu versehen... Meinst du, ich sollte erst einmal von der Kühlung der SpaWas und der NB absehen und schauen, ob die Temperaturen auch so i.O. sind?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## freezy94 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Nimm lieber den 1080er Radiator. Mit 240er und 120er Radiator wird das Teil nicht gerade leise und wirklich gute Temps wirst du so auch nicht erhalten... 1x 120er + 1x 240er macht bringt nicht die Leistung eines 360er Radiators. Im Endeffekt musst du es aber wissen...


----------



## bschicht86 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Den 140er würd ich an das Heck setzen über die SPaWa. Wegen den Zugängen: Wie du eventuell bei mir siehst, gibt es verschraubbare 90°-Winkel, die würden bei den Platzverhältnissen evtl. hilfreich sein.
Den 240er an den Deckel, damit über die Front Frischluft kommt. Aber das geht ja erst vernünftig, wenn die Furien umgebaut wurden.

Wegen den Ablassen: Da ja auch Anschlüsse nach aussen gehen, hab ich mir einfach noch ein Set Schnellkupplungen dazu bestellt, dann kann ich einfach über die rausgehenden Schläuche ablassen, obwohl man eh nie alles raus bekommt.

Wegen der Lautstärke: Man kann ja die Lüfter regeln. Ist ein externer Kühler dran, kann man die inneren Lüfter an den Radis recht langsam und leise drehen. Geht man ohne externe Kühlung auf Wanderschaft, hat man zwar einen lauten Rechner, aber auch so ausreichend gekühlt. (Zur Not schaltet man CF ab )


----------



## Derber-Shit (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo freezy94 und bschicht86,

danke für eure Antworten. 
@freezy94: Keine Sorge, das habe ich auch vor. 

@bschicht86: Gut, dann mache ich das dann so. Zum Thema "Wasser lassen":
 Sind Schnellkupplungen nicht dafür gedacht, den Kreislauf zu trennen und das Wasser aber in den Schläuchen drin zu behalten? Oder reicht meine Kaffeemenge noch nicht aus und stehe daher ... Auf'm Schlauch? 

Oder trennst du deinen Kreislauf über die Schnellkupplung und schraubst dann die jeweilige Seite das Gegenstück über einem Eimer ab und "lässt einfach laufen"?

Zum Thema Lüftersteuerung: Regelst du deine Lüfter über deine Pumpe oder wie läuft das bei dir?

oh boy, ich habe heute morgen einen Clown zum Frühstück gegessen. Entschuldigt.


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## bschicht86 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Oder trennst du deinen Kreislauf über die Schnellkupplung und schraubst dann die jeweilige Seite das Gegenstück über einem Eimer ab und "lässt einfach laufen"?



Genau. Und zur anderen Seite kann man dann noch reinpusten, so dass es etwas schneller und effektiver geht. Man muss aber quasi beide Seiten "öffnen", sonst kommt ja nichts raus. 



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lüftersteuerung: Regelst du deine Lüfter über deine Pumpe oder wie läuft das bei dir?



Im Computer selbst habe ich ja kaum Lüfter, bzw. lass die einfach vom Board steuern. Am externen Radi habe ich 4x 140er und einen "Riesenlüfter", der über die gesamte Radi-Fläche geht. Derzeit habe ich alle auv Vollast laufen, sind aber auch so nicht störend. Dennoch habe ich aber dort eine PWM-Schaltung von Conrad dran gebaut, wo ich per Poti die Lüfter regeln kann.


----------



## Derber-Shit (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo bschicht86,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Also ich habe mich entschieden, den Kauf der kompletten Wasserkühlung in zwei Teile aufzuteilen.
Bis zum Ablauf der Garantie bei den Furien möchte ich mit deren Umbau warten. Da fühle ich mich sicherer. Somit werde ich erstmal deinem Rat folgen und einen 140er Radi an die Hinterwand schrauben. Dieser soll dann mindestens die CPU kühlen. Die Lautstärke ist mir erstmal zweitrangig und es ist so ziemlich alles leiser als der Boxed-Kühler von AMD. 
Ob die Kühlleistung auch noch für SpaWas und NB reicht (und evtl auch SB, da die drei Sachen von einem Passivkühler mit HP verbunden sind), weiß ich nicht. 
Wenn du / wenn ihr sagt, das geht, dann mache ich das. Wenn nicht, dann müssen die erstmal weiterhin passiv gekühlt werden, was bislang ja auch gut funktioniert hat. Ich weiß nicht, ob HW-Monitor auch die Temperaturen auf dem Board anzeigt, aber dort sind neben der CPU und Grafikkarte noch drei weitere Temperatursensoren aufgeführt, welche auch bei meinem Volllasttest nicht höher als 70 C gegangen sind.
Bezüglich Lochabstand der MB-Kühler werde ich heute mal noch nachmessen.

So. Und wenn ich die Furien später umbaue (hätte ja schon Lust die schicken Radeonkühler zu behalten, also nur die AiO-Radis vom Rest trennen und ja ich weiß, die Pumpen sind mit im Kühler drin) kaufe ich den großen externen Radiator mit Standfüßen und Schnellkupplungen dazu. 
Das ganze hat den Vorteil, dass ich dann ohne Schnellkupplungen lerne, wie ich das Wasser ablasse. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das dann gehen soll, aber ihr könnt mir da bestimmt weiterhelfen. 

Somit halten sich die Kosten erstmal im Grenzen und ich komme schneller zur Wakü - der AMD-Boxed Kühler geht mir allmählich auf die Nerven!

Aber ohne Fragen kommt auch dieser Post natürlich nicht aus. 
Kann ich den hinteren Corsair-Gehäuselüfter für den 140er Radiator benutzen? Es handelt sich um einen A1425L12S-2. Ein von Aquatuning vorgeschlagener Yate Loon wäre laut Datenblatt auf jeden Fall schonmal lauter.
Und wie lasse ich das Wasser ohne deine komfortable Methode mit den Schnellkupplungen ab?


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## bschicht86 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Lüfter-Radi-Kombination:

Es kommt auf den Lüfter sowie auch den Radi an. Wenn der Lüfter langsam dreht bei 100% Ansteuerung, dann wäre ein Radi mit vielen, engen Lamellen von Vorteil. Demnach würd ich mir den Radi nach der Art des Lüfters raussuchen oder einen passenden Lüfter zum Radi mitbestellen.

Die Schnellkupplungen würd ich dennoch gleich vorsehen, dann sind sie schonmal da. Mittels Schottverschraubung kann man die ja bei den dafür vorgesehenen Löchern im Gehäuse gleich fest integrieren.


----------



## Derber-Shit (15. April 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r FX-8350, Grakas folgen spÃ¤ter*

Hallo bschicht86,

danke für deine Antwort. Du meinst die Schnellkupplungen mit einbinden und dann außen am PC den Wasserkreislauf mittels zweier 90° Anschlüssen mit einem kleinen Stück Schlauch schließen?

Als Radiator hatte ich mir diesen hier rausgeguckt. Zu hohe Tiefe würde in Kombination mit dem Lüfter schon fast an den CPU-Kühler kommen.

Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 14 mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## bschicht86 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Mit den Schnellverschlüssen hatte ich es Anfangs genauso, da hatte ich nur einen passiven Kühler an der Seite, während die Schnellverschlüsse einfach nur miteinander verbunden waren. Aber damals hatte der passive + 80er Radi völlig gereicht (Athlon XP 3200+ und 9800Pro)

Wegen deinen Platzverhältnissen: Ich kann mir halt schlecht ein Bild von deinem Gehäuse machen. Ich würd dann halt alles bestellen und probieren, ob es irgendwie mit Winkeln funktioniert, ansonsten muss halt der Radi wieder zurück.


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo bschicht86,

danke für deine Antwort. Gut, dann mache ich es mit den Schnellverschlüssen ebenfalls so. 
Zum messen der Lochabstände bin ich gestern leider nicht mehr gekommen, das werde ich heute aber noch nachholen.

Hmh... entweder ich messe dir alle Daten nach, die du brauchst oder ich käme mal vorbei, wenn du nicht zuweit weg wohnst.


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## bschicht86 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü  für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Ich denk, ich wohn aber ein wenig weit weg. (ca. 500km)

Wie gesagt, ich selbst hätte es einfach bestellt und dann probiert, wie es am besten passt + eventuelle Modifikationen. 
Bezüglich Boardkühlung wäre es ideal gewesen, wenn der Kühler in der Mitte etwas flach wär. Dann könnte man dort einfach einen Kühler drauf pappen, denn gerade mit der SB wirst du wohl Probleme mit der Grafikkarte bekommen.

So hatte ich es mal selbst mit dem Asus M3R32-MVP gemacht, denn dort hatte die Konstruktion des NB-Kühlers gerade dazu eingeladen, dass man etwas oben drauf moniert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> EDIT: Hier noch der aktuelle Warenkorb:
> 
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Wenn ich irgendetwas vergessen habe oder es sonstige Ideen gibt: Bitte bescheid geben.



Warenkorb finde ich gut, aber die Schläuche würde ich nicht so sehre nehmen Masterkleer ist nicht so das beste.
Tygon oder direkt von Aquatuning sind gut.
AGB würde ich von 15 auf 25 hoch nehmen.

Bei mir kommt Bald mein CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Z V2.0, dann heist es 5 GHz kicken.
Mein Ziel:
CPU Core: 5 GHz
CPU/NB: 2.8 GHz


----------



## bschicht86 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Sry für OT:



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt Bald mein CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Z V2.0, dann heist es 5 GHz kicken.
> Mein Ziel:
> CPU Core: 5 GHz
> CPU/NB: 2.8 GHz



Hast du eine gute CPU erwischt? Weil bei meiner sind 5GHz selbst mit >1,6V (1,5xV real, 4,9GHz klappen mit 1,52V (1,44V real)) nicht primestabil drin. Und die CPU-NB braucht bei mir bei 2,6GHz schon 1,25V, 2,8GHz waren nicht mal mit 1,4V Bootstabil.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Das ist mein Ziel, aber das OC ist auch Board abhängig. Asus ist bei AMD Prozessor die beste Wahl wenn man die 5 GHz Marke knacken will. 
Asus hat dabei die besten Einstellungen die für OC möglich sind. 
4.5 mit 2.6 war bei mir mit ganz wichtig Spannung Erhöhungen möglich.


----------



## bschicht86 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Ich hab ja auch ein ASUS-Brett (Sabertooth 990FX), jedoch scheint bei mir eher das Silizium zu streiken:

Ich hatte ja bereits einige OC-Versuche unternommen und aufgezeichnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon gesagt, 5GHz sind zwar drin, aber nicht primestabil zu bekommen. Im Max-OC-
Versuch mit nur einen halben Modul waren "nur" 5,4GHz unter Wasser drin. Da hatte die Temperaturdiode dann einfach abgeschaltet.


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979 und bschicht86,

Am Mittwoch kommt mein neues Netzteil an. Dann werde ich gleich zum Einbau auch die Maße für die Tiefe des Radiators bis Höhe CPU und die Lochabstände der SpaWa-Kühler und NB messen. Wie ich die SB kühlen soll weiß ich noch nicht.


Mit freundlichem Gruß:

Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

So 4.5 GHz CPU, 2.4 GHz CPU/NB und 2400 RAM läuft.


----------



## Derber-Shit (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo bschicht86 & Gordon-1979,

das neue Netzteil ist jetzt verbaut. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch nochmal nachgemessen, soweit es möglich war.
Hintere Lüfterblende bis Höhe SpaWa-Kühler: 5cm
Hintere Lüfterblende bis Höhe CPU-Kühler: 9cm
Lochabstand SpaWa-Kühler: 12,5-13cm
Lochabstand NB-Kühler: ~7cm
Lochabstand SB-Kühler: nicht gemessen, da ich sonst hätte den ganzen PC außeinanderbauen müssen.


Ich hoffe, das hiflt weiter. Ich werde dann auf jeden Fall den 60mm tiefen Radiator holen, damit ich in der 140er Klasse die beste Kühlleistung bekomme.


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Interessant. 
Board hatte ich nicht, aber die Heatpipe sieht nach komplett eine aus. Die Daten muss ich schauen welcher Kühler passt. 
Habe auch ein Teamspeak wo nur AMD FX 8350 User drin sind und dabei geht es viel um OC und Zocken. 
Wenn du mit rein willst sag bescheid.

Hier SpwWa in Schwarz:
Watercool HEATKILLER(R) SW-X 8  DIY LT | MB - Universalkuhler | MB - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Derber-Shit (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979,

danke für deine Antwort. Ja, die Heatpipe ist durchgehend von den SpaWas über die NB bis zur SB. Deswegen muss ich wohl, wenn ich SpaWas und und NB kühlen möchte, gleich beide Kühler kaufen und für die SB auch eine Kühllösung finden (evtl. passiv).
Den von dir vorgeschlagenen SpaWa-Kühler würde wohl gerade so passen. 
Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich die Kühler auch noch in meine erste Bestellung mit dazu nehme oder ob ich es nicht erstmal so probiere. Denn mit den MB-Kühlern wäre meine Bestellung trotz 140mm Radiator bei über 400 €. 

Hier der aktuelle Warenkorb:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Nur ein 140er Radi, ziemlich wenig für FX und Mainboard.


----------



## Derber-Shit (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979,

deswegen denke ich ja darüber nach, die Mainboardkühler noch rauszulassen. Wenn ich jetzt noch den dicken 1080er Radiator dazubestelle liege ich inklusive Zubehör bei fast 600€. 
Dann bräuchte ich noch länger, bis Kühle in die Hardware einzieht. 
Und einen größeren Radiator als 140mm passt nicht ins Gehäuse außer in die Front. 
Dann würde aber warme Luft ins Gehäuse gepustet werden, das ist ja kontraproduktiv.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany



Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Sieht erstmal sehr gut aus und die Lüfter kannst du dann über die Pumpe regeln.


----------



## Derber-Shit (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979, 

danke für deine Antwort. Das mit den Lüftern wurmt mich noch etwas. Wenn ich (jetzt oder später) eine externen Radi betreibe, habe ich ja in diesem Fall 4 Lüfterkabel, welche am Strom hängen sollen. Nur frage ich mich, wie ich diese Kabel möglichst unauffällig verstecken kann und wie ich im Falle eines Transportes die Lüfter möglichst komfortabel vom PC trennen kann. Bei den Wasserschläuchen ist das ja dank Schnellkupplung kein Problem.

Zudem suche ich noch nach einer Lösung, das System bei Bedarf schnell zu entleeren. Dabei habe ich an ein Ventil am dritten unteren Anschluss des AGBs gedacht. Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen oder Produktvorschläge?

Hier nochmal der aktualisierte Warenkorb:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Also mein MoRa bleibt immer voll. 
Beim entleeren des Systems, wird erst der obere Wasseranschluss mit Blindstopfen verschlossen dann der untere vom Mora.
Dabei hat mal vielleicht 50 ml Wasser, was dann Ausläuft.
Dann wird der Wasser vom System abgelassen.
Heute meine Bestellung:

Watercool HEATKILLER(R) MB-SET ASUS-CROSSHAIR-V LT | MB - Spezialkuhler | MB - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Freue mich schon, Mainboard unter Wasser.
Ach und FX8350: 4.6GHz Core und 2.6GHz CPU/NB mit 2400 Ram Takt.


----------



## Derber-Shit (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979, 

danke für deine Antwort.
Der Phobya 1080er hat nur 2 Wasseranschlüsse. Lediglich dein MoRa oder der 1260er Radi von Phobya hat 3 Anschlüsse.
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielzeug. 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Kann nicht meckern über die Bestellung. Handtuch gibt es gratis dazu. 
Ich habe den MoRa 2 pro, der hat auch bloß 2 Anschlüsse. 
Heute will ich 4.8 GHz einstellen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979,

danke für deine Antwort. Hast du noch weitere Empfehlungen für mich, was ich noch in meine Bestellung aufnehmen könnte?
Ansonten würde ich dann bald bestellen.
Also Zweifel habe ich noch bei den Standfüßen für den Radiator. Ich habe keine Angaben dazu finden können, ob die Standfüße im Warenkorb zu dem 60mm Phobya Radi passen. Es wird immer noch vom Nova 1080/Supernova 1260 gesprochen.
Und ich suche noch nach einer Lösung, die Schnellverschlüsse in den Löchern vom PC-Gehäuse zu befestigen. Oder sollte ich die Schnellverschlüsse lieber komplett draußen halten? Dann bräuchte ich irgendwie Dichtgummies für die Löcher im Gehäuse. 

Kann mir da jemand noch Empfehlungen aussprechen?

Hier nochmal der Warenkorb:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Mit freundlichem Gruß:

Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Ich habe meinen MoRa direkt an die Rückwand vom Tower verschraubt. Viel besser und weniger Probleme.


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979,

danke für deine Antwort. Das möchte ich bei meinem Case nicht machen.
Hast du noch weitere Vorschläge?

Gruß:

Derber-Shit


----------



## Trash123 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Gibt noch eine Möglichkeit.....kauf dir ein anderes Case und verbaue den Nova intern. Dazu bieten sich an: TT Core X9, oder Caselab SM8 (?).


----------



## Derber-Shit (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Trash123,

danke für deine Antwort. Das wäre in der Tat eine Alternative, jedoch kommt das im Endeffekt teurer und ich hätte am Ende des Tages ein "klobigeres" Case.
Beide von dir genannten Gehäuse haben zwar ihre Vorteile, jedoch verliere ich (in meinen Augen) damit an Portabilität. Klar, ein externer Radi trägt auch nicht gerade dazu bei - solange man die beiden Sachen aber trennen und auch seperat verstauen kann empfinde ich es als die bessere Lösung.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Idee. 


Mit freundlichem Gruß:


Derber-Shit


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r FX-8350, Grakas folgen spÃ¤ter*

Hallo,

nach längerer Zeit melde ich mich wieder.
Nun habe ich genug Geld beisammen um mir meinen Traum endlich zu verwirklichen. 

Jedoch sind bei mir noch nicht alle Fragen geklärt.

Hier zunächst nochmal der aktuelle Warenkorb:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Folgende Situation: Zwischen dem oberen 5,25" Laufwerkskäfig und dem Boden des Gehäuses habe ich lediglich etwas über 33cm Platz.
Würde ich mir den Alphacool Röhrenbehälter nehmen müsste ich den ja irgendwie vorne im Gehäuse anbringen. Am liebsten wäre es mir in der Nähe des Mainboardschlittens, jedoch sind dort die Kabel langeführt. Da bekomme ich den AGB also nicht angebracht. 
Eine weitere Möglichkeit: innen an der Gehäusefront, wo das Lüftergitter ist. Dafür gibt es ja von Alphacool auch extra Halter für den AGB.
Nur habe ich meine Zweifel, dass dann am Boden noch genug Platz für die Pumpe bleibt. Ich denke, dass das mit der Aquastream doch etwas eng wird, gerade im Bezug auf die Verschlauchung, wenn ich nicht gerade extrem viele Winkelstücke verwenden will - was ja nicht gut für den Wasserfluss wäre. 

Zudem müsste man bedenken, dass bei der Wahl einer anderen Pumpe ich mich erneut darum kümmern müsste, wie man die Lüfter des externen Radiators betreiben und ansteuern kann. Das Mainboard ist hierfür keine Alternative, da die Temperaturregelung doch recht mau ist (erst ab 40°C kann meine Regelung einstellen).

Nun meine Frage an euch: Was soll ich tun? Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp oder eine Produktempfehlung für mich? 
Oder seid ihr der Meinung, dass das alles so in Ordnung ist?

Anbei nochmal die Bilder des Innenlebens für eine bessere Übersicht.


Liebe Grüße:

Derber-Shit

P.S.: Die Bilder sind etwas veraltet. Das Netzteil wurde mittlerweile getauscht. Ansonsten ist aber alles so, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen.


----------



## SpatteL (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Und wenn du einfach einen kleineren AGB nimmst?
Da du den MoRa nur einseitig mit Lüftern bestücken willst, reicht dir auch die LT Version.


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo SpatteL,

danke für deinen Hinweis. Das ist natürlich eine Lösung.
Ich denke, dass ich dann so verfahren werde. 

Nun habe ich noch eine Frage: Wie bekomme ich die Schläuche am besten aus meinem Gehäuse heraus hin zum externen Radiator?
In meinem Gehäuse befinden sich zwei vorgestanzte Löcher, um Schläuche herauszuführen. Jedoch liegen die leider genau auf Höhe der Grafikkarten. Wenn ich diese (aus was für Gründen auch immer) mal herausnehmen muss bekäme ich damit sofort Probleme. Zudem muss ich noch schauen, dass ich das Lüfterkabel aus dem Gehäuse heraus zum Radiator bekomme. 

Ich habe gesehen, dass es dafür spezielle Slotblenden gibt, mit Anschlüssen für Schraubtüllen. Ist so eine Lösung, direkt über dem Netzteil denn sicher genug? 

Hast du/Habt ihr da einen Ratschlag für mich?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Liebe Grüße:

Derber-Shit


----------



## ludscha (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*



> Nun habe ich noch eine Frage: Wie bekomme ich die Schläuche am besten aus meinem Gehäuse heraus hin zum externen Radiator?



Servus,

 mein Vorschlag wäre der hier :

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Gehausedurchfuhrung uber Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4 und Kabeldurchfuhrung 63047

Die nutze ich selber in meinem Corsair 900D.

Die oben verlinkte bietet dir halt den Vorteil das innen und außen G1/4  Gewinde vorhanden sind .

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Nimm ein AGB was du auf die Pumpe steckst, dann ist platz kein Problem.
CPU Kühler empfehle ich Watercool HEATKILLER IV PRO


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo ludscha und hallo Gordon-1979,

danke für eure Tipps. Und an Gordon-1979: willkommen zurück in meinem Thread. 
Wie soll ich denn den direkten Ausatz des AGBs auf die Pumpe realisieren? Und wie das ganze sinnvoll befestigen?


Liebe Grüße:

Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Alphacool Lighttower All-in-One Reservoir - Black | 60mm - M | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979,

danke für deine Produktempfehlung. Leider sehe ich nur, dass der Lighttower mit den normalen Eheim 1046er Pumpen kompatibel ist. Für die Aquastream XT Ultra müsste man sich irgendwie anders behelfen. Jedenfalls liefert Alphacool keinen passenden Adapter mit.
Vielleicht kann man diesen Aluminiumdeckel an der Seite der Pumpe abnehmen, damit dieser... Stutzen, welcher für die Verbindung notwendig ist, zum Vorschein kommt?


Liebe Grüße:

Derber-Shit


----------



## pope82 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

muss es denn unbedingt die eheim sein? relativ teuer und optisch zumindest diskutabel. wenn du die netten features, die die pumpe zweifelsohne bietet auch wirklich nutzen willst, ok. 
ansonsten vllt mal über eine agb-pumpen-kombo nachdenken.
gibts ja  wie sand am meer, z.b. mit d5 oder ddc310 pumpen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo pope82,

nein, es muss nicht zwingend die Eheim sein. Was mich an dieser Pumpe reizt sind aber in der Tat die Anschluss- und Steuermöglichkeiten - zu einem guten Preis! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese auch so zu bekommen? Dann könnte ich mit einer D5 oder sonstiger Pumpe ebenfalls leben.

Es müssten sich nur die Lüfter am Radiator und die Pumpe regeln lassen. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob spätere Temperatur- und Durchflusssensoren sinnvoll wären...


Liebe Grüße:

Derber-Shit


----------



## SpatteL (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> danke für deine Produktempfehlung. Leider sehe ich nur, dass der Lighttower mit den normalen Eheim 1046er Pumpen kompatibel ist. Für die Aquastream XT Ultra müsste man sich irgendwie anders behelfen. Jedenfalls liefert Alphacool keinen passenden Adapter mit.





			
				Produktbeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> *Pumpenkompatibilität:*
> Es liegen bereits 3  verschiedene Pumpenadapter dem Behälter bei, so dass dieser Behälter mit  folgenden Pumpen benutzt werden kann:
> Phobya DC-12-220/260
> Phobya DC12-400
> Eheim 1046/1048 sowie *Aquastream*, Alphacool 1046


Die aquastreams sind "normale" Eheim 1046, nur hat da AC eine eigene Elektronik eingebaut.
Muss aber auch sagen, dass das mMn nicht die eleganteste Lösung ist.
Die Eheim/aqaustream sind ja an sich schon nicht die schönsten Pumpen und dann noch mit dem AGB angesteckt, naja...
Dann eher ein aquainlet, der passt wenigstens formschlüssig an die Pumpe.



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man diesen Aluminiumdeckel an der Seite der Pumpe abnehmen, damit dieser... Stutzen, welcher für die Verbindung notwendig ist, zum Vorschein kommt?


Ist kein Alu, aber ja so ist es.

Edit:


Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese auch so zu bekommen?


Nur für Lüfter ein poweradjust mit einem Ausgang, ansonsten ein aquaero mit 4 Ausgängen.
Eine Pumpe zu regeln bringt übrigens nicht so viel. Bei einer D5 wäre ein 5-Stufenregler integriert und der ist völlig ausreichend um die Pumpe auf einen leisen Wert einzustellen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r FX-8350, Grakas folgen spÃ¤ter*

Hallo SpatteL,

danke für deine umfangreiche Antwort.
Dann muss ich mal schauen, wie ich jetzt vorgehe. Egal welchen AGB ich nehme kann ich ihn entweder innen an der Gehäusefront oder schlicht am Boden festschrauben. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich um den AGB etwas beunruhigt bin: Die Alphacool AGBs kann man anscheinend nur schwer am Boden verschrauben.
Oder man schraubt sie von innen an einen Lüftergitter. Dann scheint aber zumindest der AGB-Ausgang in Richtung der Gehäusfront zu schauen und ich müsste dann irgendwie mit Winkelstücken eine 180° Wende vollziehen.

Es ist soweit eigentlich alles klar. Nur Pumpe und AGB. Ich schwanke zwischen einer Phobya DC12-260 PWM 12Volt Pump | Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany mit dem ansteckbaren AGB (AC Lighttower) oder einer D5 mit angeschraubtem AGB Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany .

Eine sehr schwierige Entscheidung.
Bzgl. Regelung: Das Poweradjust3 USB hat ja eine Software zur Installation auf dem Computer, richtig?
Wie bzw. wo könnte ich diese Platine denn im Gehäuse befestigen?


Liebe Grüße:

Derber-Shit


----------



## SpatteL (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Wie kommst du darauf, die Anschlüsse würden dann zwangsläufig nach vorn zeigen?
Ich habe zwar keinen Alphacool AGB, aber wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, würde ich dagen, man kann den AGB in der Halterung beliebig drehen.

Würde eher zur D5 raten, die Phobya-Pumpen sind nicht gerade die Besten und wenn ich mir deine restlichen Komponenten so anschaue, gehe ich nicht davon aus, das du am falschem Ende sparen willst.

Zum einstellen, egal ob aquastream, poweradjust oder aquaero, wird die aquasuite benötigt.
Die Einstellungen werden dann auf dem Gerät gespeichert und die aquasuite ist dann nicht mehr nötig.
In dem Case ist ja massig Platz, da findest du schon ein Plätzchen für die Platine, ansonsten gibt es da auch noch eine Einbaublende für ein 5,25"-Schacht:
Aquacomputer Einbaublende fur poweradjust 2/3 und farbwerk, Aluminium schwarz eloxiert | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo SpatteL,

wenn die Phobya am AGB hängt glaube ich nicht, dass man den Anschluss noch beliebig drehen kann. Tut mir leid, hatte das wohl nicht endeutig genug beschrieben.

Ok, dann nehme ich eine D5. Dann wohl am besten gleich mit angeschraubtem AGB. Gibt es Sachen, auf die ich bei meinem doch etwas größeren Loop achten muss?


Liebe Grüße:

Derber-Shit


----------



## SpatteL (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Achso, du meintest mit AufsteckAGB, ich dachte du meint einen normalen einzelnen Eisbecher AGB.

"Auf was muss ich achten?" ist sehr allgemein, dazu würde mir jetzt nix einfallen.
Viele "Probleme" bzw. Einzelheiten des eigenen speziellen Aufbaus merkt man erst wenn man alles vor sich hat und am einbauen ist, ich weiß ja auch nicht, wie du dir den Aufbau bei dir im Detail vorgestellt hast.
Lies dir, wenn nicht schon getan, einfach mal die FAQs durch, schaue dir ein paar Videos* und Bilder* von verschiedenen WaKüs an, da wird dir vielleicht noch das ein oder andere auffallen.

*evtl. speziell zu deinem Case


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

SpatteL genau Aquacomputer aquainlet, ist schon der Hammer. Der Vorteil keine extra Befestigung.

Da sind ein Paar bilder von meinen AMD System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo SpatteL, hallo Gordon-1979,

danke für eure Antworten. Mir ist bewusst, dass ich nicht auf alles vorbereitet sein kann und Fehler passieren können/werden. 
Ich denke auch, dass das in Ordnung ist. Habe ja schon versucht mit z.B. mehr Schraubtüllen auf evtl. Probleme reagieren zu können.
Ich persönlich hoffe, dass das mit dem AGB am Ende hinhaut.
Mit Hardtubes möchte ich mich jetzt noch nicht beschäftigen - das kann ich machen, wenn ich mehr Erfahrung in dieser Sache habe.

Was ich gerne noch wissen würde: Ich muss die ganzen Kühler und den Radiator vor dem Zusammenbau ja erstmal reinigen. Reicht es, die Teile dann grob mit Hilfe des Wasserhahnes einmal durchzuspülen oder bedarf es da einer gründlicheren Reinigung?

Bzgl. Kühlmittel: Ich möchte am liebsten mit destilliertem Wasser arbeiten, brauche aber noch Zusätze gegen Bakterien und Korrosion. Anscheinend scheint es nicht viele farblose Zusätze zu geben, welche auch von den Bauteilherstellern freigegeben werden.
Bin jetzt momentan beim Innovatek Konzentrat gelandet.

Hier nochmal der Warenkorb: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Die Pumpe ist wohl momentan Overkill. Leider ist die schwache Version derzeit nicht auf Lager (Lieferzeit von 4-5 Monaten).


Liebe Grüße:

Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Ich habe die Aquastream Ultimate. 
Diese muss mein komplettes System(CPU,Chipsatz, 2x GPU) und Mora 2 Pro befeuern. 
Diese schafft dabei im min Drehzahl (3000), mind. 10l/h und max(5000) 86l/h, eine Laing DDC 1T Pro PWM kam auf 46l/h.
Der Vorteil bei der Aquastream Ultimate, diese hat einen Fan Controller drin, mit dem du die Lüfter komplett steuern kannst.
Zum Teil habe ich Passiv. Des Weiteren kannst du über Aquasuite die Lüfterkurve frei gestalten.
Diese bleibt dann für immer auf der Pumpe gespeichert.
Wie gesagt, als CPU kühler den *Watercool HEATKILLER IV PRO* kann ich empfehlen, diesen habe ich auch drin.


----------



## ludscha (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Für guten Durchfluss 

EK Water Blocks EK-Dual DDC 3.2 PWM X-TOP inkl. Pumpen

läuft bei mir im Kreislauf


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r FX-8350, Grakas folgen spÃ¤ter*

Hallo Gordon-1979, hallo ludscha,

danke für eure Beiträge. 
@Gordon-1979: Der Grund, warum ich keine Aquastream hole ist, dass ich wohl Probleme bekomme, den 250er AGB vernüftig zu verbauen. Mein Case hat nicht die Möglichkeiten, den überall anzubringen. Sonst hätte ich schon längst den Aquastream Ultra bestellt. 

Ist der HEATKILLER 4 PRO denn zukunftskompatibel, sprich: Sockel AM4? Hat Watercool schon angekündigt, dass sie ein Ersatzhalterungsset dafür anbieten werden?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Liebe Grüße:

Derber-Shit


----------



## SpatteL (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r FX-8350, Grakas folgen spÃ¤ter*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hat Watercool schon angekündigt, dass sie ein Ersatzhalterungsset dafür anbieten werden?


Wenn AM4 überhaupt neue Halterungen erforderlich macht, wird es garantiert eine geben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r FX-8350, Grakas folgen spÃ¤ter*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo Gordon-1979, hallo ludscha,
> 
> danke für eure Beiträge.
> @Gordon-1979: Der Grund, warum ich keine Aquastream hole ist, dass ich wohl Probleme bekomme, den 250er AGB vernüftig zu verbauen. Mein Case hat nicht die Möglichkeiten, den überall anzubringen. Sonst hätte ich schon längst den Aquastream Ultra bestellt.


Ein 120 ml AGB geht auch, habe es schon getestet. Nur meins ist gerissen, da haben ich wieder das 250er drin.
Hatte ein 120ml AGB drin, Satiniert. 



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Ist der HEATKILLER 4 PRO denn zukunftskompatibel, sprich: Sockel AM4? Hat Watercool schon angekündigt, dass sie ein Ersatzhalterungsset dafür anbieten werden?
> 
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...


Ja sind Sie. Und dieser ist einer der Besten CPU-Kühler für AMD.

Einkaufsliste:
Schlauchabschneider, zu was??? Cuttermesser!
Schnellverschlusskupplungsset, da kommt man auch ohne aus, Silikonstopfen. (Findologic Suche | Aquatuning Germany)

Wenn du den Mora ab baust, geht wie folgt vor:

1. oberen Schlauch entfernen und in den Schlauch, so wie Tülle sofort den Silikonstopfen rein drücken.
2. dann die unterer Seite genau so wie oben durchführen. 
Funktioniert.
Da nämlich Schnellverschlusskupplungsset einiges an Durchfluss verändert.


----------



## SpatteL (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r FX-8350, Grakas folgen spÃ¤ter*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Mora ab baust, geht wie folgt vor:
> 
> 1. oberen Schlauch entfernen und in den Schlauch, so wie Tülle sofort den Silikonstopfen rein drücken.
> 2. dann die unterer Seite genau so wie oben durchführen.
> ...


Das wäre mir zu aufwändig und die guten Schellkupplungen bremsen den Durchfluss auch kaum.
Info Die neuen "HF" und "Eiszapfen" Schnellverschlusskupplungssets von Alphacool - Meisterkuehler
Die Werte mal zusammengefasst:


ohne|186l/h
Koolance QD3|180l/h
Koolance VL3N|173l/h
Alphacool Eiszapfen|169l/h
Alphacool HF|160l/h
Koolance VL3|67l/h


----------



## Derber-Shit (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Gordon-1979, hallo SpatteL,

danke für eure Antworten. 
Ich habe gestern endlich bestellt.
Ich muss mich bei euch allen für eure Hilfe bedanken. 
Ohne euch alle wäre es wohl nicht soweit gekommen! 

Ich werde demnächst vom Zusammenbau berichten.


Mit freundlichem Gruß

Derber-Shit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Wenn du fragen hast zur Aquastream Ultimate und Hilfe brauchst, sag Bescheid. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Soooo. Die Wasserkühlung ist fertig! 

Der Weg dahin war aber steinig und schwer... *Musik aus*
Fangen wir bei der Bestellung an. Diese ist am 14.12.2016 erfolgt. Mit Vorfreude habe ich bis zum 24.12. auf mein Paket gewartet, welches allerdings nicht gekommen ist. Am 27.12. habe ich Aquatuning eine Mail geschrieben, welche bis zum 29. nicht beantwortet wurde. Am 30. habe ich dann dort angerufen und nachgefragt, was denn mit meiner Bestellung los sei. Die Antwort lautete, dass der Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro nicht mehr auf Lager sei. Beim Umzug in ihr neues Gebäude seien manche Artikel verschwunden oder die Bestände stimmen nicht mehr. Auf meine Frage, wann sie denn mit Nachschub rechnen hieß es: in einer Woche. Diese Woche wollte ich noch abwarten. Gegen Ende der 1. Woche im neuen Jahr habe ich dann nochmal online nachgeschaut: keine Veränderung. Also habe ich erneut bei Aquatuning angerufen und erfahren, dass die 1. Person mich wohl falsch informiert hatte: Watercool hatte noch keine Angaben gemacht bzw. Aquatuning wusste nicht, wann "jemals" wieder eine Lieferung mit Watercool Heatkillern eintreffen wird. Diese Aussicht hat mich dazu bewegt, den CPU-Kühler doch umzubestellen. Der Alphacool Eisblock XPX war zu dieser Zeit gerade verfügbar und laut Tests ist er mindestens ebenbürdig. Da von Watercool sonst nichts verfügbar war und ich nicht am CPU-Kühler sparen wollte, habe ich mich dann für den Eisblock entschieden. 
Das Paket wurde dann zwei Tage später rausgeschickt und kann am darauffolgenden Tag an. Ein riesiges Paket - und verdammt schwer. 
Der Zusammenbau verlief weitgehend problemlos: 
Zuerst habe ich den alten Kühler entfernt und anschließend die CPU von der alten Wärmeleitpaste befreit. Anschließend habe ich als erstes den CPU-Wasserkühler montiert, was sich als spielend leicht herausstellte. Der Befestigungsmechanismus des Eisblocks ist wirklich gut gelungen. 
Anschließend habe ich den AGB und die Pumpe befestigt. Leider habe ich bei der Pumpe vergessen, Entkoppungsgummis mitzubestellen und musste daher die Pumpe fest mit dem Gehäuse verschrauben. Die Vibrationen halten sich Gott sei Dank in Grenzen!
Der AGB gefällt mir richtig gut, zusammen mit einer roten LED im AGB-Deckel ist der "Springbrunnen" auch schön beleuchtet!
Das letzte Bauteil war der Radiator. Der hat eindeutig am längsten gebraucht aber die Montage war trotzdem sehr einfach. Das Montagesystem von Watercool finde ich einfach und unkompliziert gelöst. Auch die schöne, schwarze Blende mit der Aussparung für die Lüfterkabel hat sich 1A in das edle Gesamtbild des MO-RAs eingefügt.
Als letztes war die Verschlauchung dran und da kam auch schon das erste Problem: die bestellte Slotblende passte bei mir nicht, auch nicht mit Gewalt. Daher habe ich mich kurzfristig für die Benutzung der vormontierten Wakü-Löcher des Gehäuses entschieden, auch wenn ich keine passenden Gummis da hatte, um den Schlauch vor der etwas scharfen Kante zu schützen. Diese habe ich bereits nachbestellt. Ansonsten gestaltete sich die restliche Verschlauchung unkompliziert. Davor hatte ich am meisten Bammel gehabt und als man dann dabei war ging es wie von ganz alleine! 
Jedoch hatte ich einen Fehler gemacht, welcher sich bei der Befüllung zeigte: Ich hatte Ein- und Auslass des AGB falsch herum angeschlossen, sodass beim befüllen des Kreislaufes das Wasser in den Einlass und nicht den Auslass gelaufen ist und so die Pumpe kein Wasser bekommen hat. Gott sei Dank habe ich dies schnell bemerkt und durfte dann sogleich auch das erste Ablassen des Wassers ausprobieren. 
Warum das passiert ist... keine Ahnung. Vielleicht eine Unachtsamkeit oder der klassische Anfängerfehler - ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls habe ich dann nochmals die Bedienungsanleitung studiert und die Anschlüsse anschließend gewechselt. 

Das befüllen war wohl der leichteste Part der ganzen Geschichte, hat aber fast so lange gedauert, wie den Radiator zusammenzubauen.
Die Entlüftung des Kreislaufes mit gleichzeitigem Dichtheits"test" - also das Unterlegen von Klopapier unter die Anschlüsse mit anschließender Beobachtung - ging meiner Meinung nach viel zu schnell. Ich weiß nicht, ob mein Loop mittlerweile Luftblasen"frei" ist - ganz frei wird es wohl nie sein - aber bislang habe ich keine Luftblasen mehr entdeckt. 
Die Geräuschkulisse ist äußerst angenehm - ich bin sowas bislang nicht gewohnt gewesen. Die Lüfter sind auch bei 100% kaum bis gar nicht hörbar und die Pumpe hört man auch nur bei Vollast deutlicher aus dem Gehäuse heraus, wobei einiges wohl noch auf die direkte Verschraubung mit dem Gehäuse zurückzuführen ist. 
Und die Kühlleistung... was soll ich sagen?  Unübertaktet (da mein FX leider nicht mal 4,4 GHz unter 1,48 V mitmacht) bei Vollast unter Prime95 bin ich 1°C über der Raumtemperatur! Sowas hatte ich noch nie. 


Das war es soweit von mir. Sollte ich noch weitere Fragen haben würde ich sie gerne hier stellen.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## SpatteL (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

1 Grad über Raumtemperatur halte ich für unrealistisch, das wird ein Auslesefehler sein.
Das Wasser ist idR 5-15 Grad(je nach Radifläche) wärmer als die Luft und die CPU hat dann auch nochmal 10-20 Grad(je nach Kühler) mehr.
Im besten Fall liegt die CPU Temperatur also 15 Grad und im "schlechtesten" Fall 35 Grad über der Luft.
Bilder wären noch schön.


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo SpatteL,

da kannst du natürlich Recht haben. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es in meinem Zimmer immer sehr kalt ist, da ich nicht gerne warm habe.
Ich weiß, es ist ungewöhnlich, aber ich Fühle mich in Räumen mit mehr als 21°C unwohl. Daher sind es bei mir immer niedriger als 20°C. 

Der Kreislauf sieht derzeit so aus: AGB -> CPU -> Radiator -> Durchflussensor -> AGB.

*Was ich noch an Arbeiten zutun habe: *
1. blaues Alphacool-Logo am CPU-Kühler ersetzen.
2. Es stört mich, dass die Schläuche am CPU-Küher derzeit noch über Kreuz laufen. Ich muss beim nächsten ablassen des Wassers den Einlass und Auslass des Kühlers umdrehen...
3. Schlauchdurchführungen im Gehäuse mit "Dichtgummis" schön abschließen.
4. der Rückführungsschlauch ins Gehäuse hin zum AGB knickt, wohl aufgrund des hohen Gewichtes durch den schweren Schnellverschluss, leicht ab. Derzeit stützt eine Flasche mit Seifenblasen den Schlauch (siehe Bilder). Das muss ich noch irgendwie fixen. 
5. Die Lüfterkabel hin zum Radiator müssen noch schöner gesleeved werden.
6. Die Kabel der Kaltlichtkathoden sind mir etwas zu kurz - ich kann sie nicht da hinkleben, wo ich sie eigentlich haben wollte. Auch da brauche ich noch eine Lösung. 

*Langfristige Umbauten:*

7. Wenn Ryzen da ist: neue CPU mit neuem Board und neuem RAM in den Computer rein (RAM habe ich schon). 
    Anschließend soll das Mainboard, also mindestens die SpaWas mitgekühlt werden. Ob ich dabei extra einen Kühler dazukaufe oder mir ein Board mit gleich integriertem Kühler setze, weiß ich noch nicht. 
8. Wenn die Garantie der beiden Grafikkarten abgelaufen ist sollen sie auch in den Kreislauf mit reinkommen. Anschließend hätte ich an der Gehäusedecke Platz für einen 360er Radiator.
9. Und vielleicht hänge ich eben dort noch einen zwischen. Ob die Pumpe das dann noch packt, weiß ich nicht. 
10. Vielleicht noch einen Wasser-Ablassport am AGB, damit ich nicht nochmal wie bei dem Problem mit der Fehlverschlauchung den AGB ausbauen und vorsichtig "auskippen" muss, um das meiste an Wasser herauszubekommen.


Bilder habe ich euch unten angehängt. 
Jetzt muss ich es nur noch schaffen, meinen AMD FX 8350 über 4,4 GHz zu übertakten, am liebsten noch die NB und den HyperTransport-Link, sowie den RAM. Also fast das gesamte System. Wollte erst einmal die maximale CPU-Frequenz herausfinden, aber ich komme einfach nicht über 4,4 GHz hinaus... Soll ich für dieses Anliegen einen extra-Thread eröffnen?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## SpatteL (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Zu 2.
Der Kühler hat einen definierten Ein- und Ausgang, das solltest du nicht einfach tauschen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo SpatteL,

dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Laut Aquacool soll man den Kühleraufsatz als gesamtes drehen können. Dabei geht mir zwar die Garantie verloren, aber möglich wäre es. Ich hatte also nicht vor, einfach nur die Anschlüsse zu wechseln 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Derber-Shit (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo liebe Helfer,

ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Gibt es bessere, günstigere Wasserzusätze als Innovatek Protect, welches ja schon sehr teuer ist?
2. Habt ihr noch weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge für mich?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## SpatteL (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Dest. Wasser und G48.
Gibt es beides im Baumarkt.
1:10 Gemischt kostet der Liter weniger als 1€.


----------



## Derber-Shit (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo SpatteL,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Dann werde ich in Zukunft "G48" anstatt IP zum destillierten Wasser mischen. Vielen Dank für deine Auskunft. 
Bezüglich des Materialmixes aus vernickeltem Kupfer und Kupfer sollte es keine Probleme machen, oder?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo nochmal an alle,

bevor ich eventuell unnötig einen weiteren Thread eröffne wollte ich mal nachfragen, was der Grund DAFÜR ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal meine Konfiguration:

AGB (Alphacool Eisbecher) -> Pumpe (Aquastream XT Ultimate) -> CPU (Alphacool Eisblock XPX) -> Radiator (MORA 360 Pro) -> Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser Highflow -> AGB. Der Radi steht außerhalb auf dem Schreibtisch und kann mittels Eiszapfen Schnellkupplungen getrennt werden. 

Als Kühlflüssigkeit verwende ich Destilliertes Wasser ausm Baumarkt mit Innovatek InnoProtect im Mischverhältnis 3:1 (wie von Innovatek empfohlen).
Die Schläuche sind Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 in schickem Rot.


Jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ich tun soll und wo das Problem liegt. Hilfe.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Das sieht mir nach auswaschen der Schläuche aus.
Das hat sich bestimmt auch schon im Kühler abgesetzt.
Mal bei Gelegenheit reinigen und die Schläuche wechseln.
Vielleicht gibt es auch andere Meinungen dazu.


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Pelle0095,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 
Die Schläuche wurden in der Tat nicht vor dem Zusammenbau gewaschen, das gebe ich zu. Aber... ist das wirklich die Ursache? 
Den Kühler öffnen... ohje... ist sowas schwierig?
Was mir eben auch aufgefallen ist: Die Pumpe braucht lange, bis sie das Wasser "ansaugt" (ich weiß, sie saugt nicht selbst an). Aber kurz nach starten des Rechners klackert sie für 2, 3 Sekunden und erst dann sieht man im AGB die Wasserfontäne.


Wie kann ich sowas für die Zukunft verhindern?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Averdan (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo Pelle0095,
> 
> danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
> Die Schläuche wurden in der Tat nicht vor dem Zusammenbau gewaschen, das gebe ich zu. Aber... ist das wirklich die Ursache?
> ...



Das mit dem Auswaschen kommt leider manchmal (nicht immer) bei diesen Konzentraten oder Double Protect usw. vor. Habe bei mir auch Innovatek Protect Konzentrat mit Desti Wasser drinnen aber* im Mischverhältnis ca. 1:5 (vl auch 1:6).* Funkt auch gut und hatte keine Probleme bis dato damit. Hier ein ganz schlimmer Fall vor ein paar Monaten wo diese Zusätze sogar die Weichmacher gelöst hatten . Ist aber nicht die Regel. 

Wie von Pelle schon erwähnt. Einfach einmal durchspülen alles am besten und wenn möglich die Schläuche erneuern (vl geht es aber auch mit den alten wieder einbauen da sie nun eh schon durchgewaschen sind)
Beim CPU Block einfach die vier Schrauben unten lösen und mit einer alten sauberen Zahnbürste reinigen. Beim zusammenbau auf die Reihenfolge achten und das der O-Ring gut drinnen sitzt (sicherheitshalber vorm Wiedereinbau noch einen Leak-Test machen).
Hier siehst du wie er aussieht wenn man ihn ausseinander baut.


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Averdan,

danke für deine umfassende Antwort! 
Ok, also den Kreislauf nochmal erstmal nur mit dest. Wasser durchlaufen lassen, vorher AGB und CPU-Kühler reinigen. Ok. 
Die Schläuche kann ich leider nicht ändern, da ich keinen Ersatzschlauch mehr da habe. Ich hatte knapp kalkuliert und somit auch alles aufgebraucht.

Bzgl. neuem Zusatz für das dest. Wasser: Es war ja schon öfters von G48 die Rede gewesen. Ist das in diesem Fall von Vorteil, jetzt auf G48 als Wasserzusatz zu wechseln?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Averdan (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Gerne. ich persönlich habe mit G48 keine Erfahrung aber einige User hier schwören darauf. Ist natürlich weniger agressiv als die Konzentrate und Fertiggemische. Mischverhältnis hat SpatteL ja oben eh mit 1:10 angegeben . Ergibt manchmal eine leicht bläuliche/grünliche Farbe, aber bei Roten Schläuchen wäre das eh egal.

Du kannst natürlich auch wieder Innovatek Protect rein geben, würde aber eben ein leichteres Mischverhältnis empfehlen von 1:6 (100ml Inno und 600ml Desti). 

Vielleicht kannst du auch nochmal den Radi ausbauen und zuerst mit einen Duschkopf ( Duschkopf abschrauben und direkt an eine Öffnung vom Radi halten) kräftig durchspülen und dann nochmals mit Desti Wasser nach gehen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Averdan,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe die Neubefüllung erfolgreich beendet, inklusive CPU-Kühler reinigen (worauf ich als Anfänger sehr stolz bin).
Es ist jetzt der Rest von meinem Inno Protect reingekommen, allerdings stärker verdünnt. Den Radiator habe ich jetzt nicht extra durchgespült. Sollte sich nochmal eine Ablagerung im AGB ansammeln werde ich diesen Schritt aber zusätzlich durchführen.
G48 werde ich bei meinem nächsten Build mal probieren. Werde meinen Lanparty-PC ebenfalls mit einer Wakü ausstatten.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Averdan (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hi Derber-Shit 

Freut mich. Hoffe das jetzt alles gut verläuft und sich keine Ablagerungen mehr bilden. Wenn doch, dann wirst du dir warscheinlich doch neue Schläcuhe kaufen müssen, kannst aber dann eben mit G48 arbeiten. 
Noch was zu deiner Pumpe. Du hast oben geschrieben "dass sie ziemlich lang braucht um das Wasser anzusaugen". Dass sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Sobald sie läuft müsstest du die Fontäne im AGB sehen. Das kann ich mir eigentlich nur mit zu viel Luft im Kreislauf erklären. Hast nach dem befüllen, den PC mal mehrer Stunden laufen lassen und den PC ein wenig gekippt in diverse Richtungen, damit sich die Luftblasen im Radiator, CPU-Kühler und so lösen können und in den AGB wandern können? 
Oder funkt das jetzt auch besser?


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Averdan,

danke für deine Antwort. Das Problem besteht immer noch, auch wenn es jetzt nur noch ca. eine Sekunde dauert.
Vielleicht mache ich noch ein kurzes Video für euch, damit ihr es auch hört. 
Der PC wurde ca. 3 Stunden lang laufen gelassen und danach sowohl der Radiator als auch der PC in alle Richtungen gekippt (teilweise bis 45°).


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hallo Averdan, 

die Ablagerungen sind leider zurück. Vielleicht stammen sie aus dem Teil des Systems, welches ich nicht gespült habe, wer weiß. 
Pünktlich zum Umbau auf Ryzen werde ich also die Wakü nochmals leeren müssen und werde dann sogleich ein paar Veränderungen vornehmen:
+ G48 anstatt Innovatek Protect als Wasserzusatz
+ Ablassport mit Kugelhahn an AGB befestigen (muss ich noch schauen, wo ich den dort anbringen kann)
+ Gummiringe um den Schlauch an der Stelle, wo er aus dem Gehäuse heraus und wieder hineinführt, damit der Schlauch auf lange Sicht hin nicht kaputt geht
+ Entkopplung für meine Pumpe anschaffen
+ eventuell für das Crosshair VI Hero schonmal SpaWa und SB-Universalkühler besorgen und am Board befestigen (was muss bei den Spawas genau gekühlt werden? Auch die Spulen?)

Du hast mir zu einem neuen Schlauch geraten, sollte sich nochmal deutlich etwas absetzen. Welchen Schlauch soll ich denn nun kaufen?
Bezüglich der Pumpe: Sie klackert so knapp zwei Sekunden kurz nach dem Start vor sich hin, dann kommt erst die Fontäne im AGB zum Vorschein.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü für FX-8350, Grakas folgen später*

Hi
Ich kann dir bei der Pumpe nicht helfen. Das Problem Mal hier Posten, da lesen mehr Leute mit.
WaKü***Quatsch***Thread

Als Schlauch soll der Primochill LRT ganz gut sein oder in Schwarz den EK ZMT aus Gummi.
Die SPAWAs beim Mainboard müssen eigentlich nicht gekühlt werden nur bei Extrem OC. Das Asus ist ja auch nicht das Billigste. Da ist das nicht nötig und wird dir nichts bringen.


----------

